# what does my pigeon want to convey me?



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

i don't know why my pigeons(one pair) r not going inside the box..they use to go only if i let them in...mostly they prefer to sleep on the top of the box.do i need to train them to go inside the box and sleep.sometimes if i let them in they both use to go and the male use to sit and make the rusting sound then the female start pecking on his neck and vice versa..but they are not going on their own...sometimes even if i let them in they come out immediately within 3 min.
so daily before i go to sleep i use to let them in and close the box..is it advisable to do like that...pls tell me..


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Usually I let them choose their nest when I have excess space. In case I want a pair to occupy one particular nest, I put them in and close the door for the night, eventually they take up that box. How bid is your nest box ? Hope its dry, pigeons cannot use a damp nest box.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons don't like to sleep inside a box unless they are nesting, at least mine don't.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

their nest box size is 2*1.5*1..all in terms of feet....it's fully dry...


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I suggest to give them time to choose their own nest box.... they do it when they want (usually while nesting).
BTW, where are you put up?


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

" where r u put up"- sorry i didn't understand


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Chilangz is asking you which locality you are from ? You where from Tamilnadu, right Sundar ?


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Chilangz is asking you which locality you are from ? You where from Tamilnadu, right Sundar ?


Good to see people from here joining the forum.....it was very hard to find pigeon enthusiast over the net

*THANKS TO THE PIGEON TALK*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sundar1986 said:


> i don't know why my pigeons(one pair) r not going inside the box..they use to go only if i let them in...mostly they prefer to sleep on the top of the box.do i need to train them to go inside the box and sleep.sometimes if i let them in they both use to go and the male use to sit and make the rusting sound then the female start pecking on his neck and vice versa..but they are not going on their own...sometimes even if i let them in they come out immediately within 3 min.
> so daily before i go to sleep i use to let them in and close the box..is it advisable to do like that...pls tell me..


why is it so imortant they go in the box and sleep? if they have perches they would prefer those. when THEY decide to nest and lay eggs they will spend more time in the nest box. you forcing the issue can cause stress. so IMO leave them alone, water/feed and quietly watch them and enjoy.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

it's k i will wait and see and tell what happens


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello...Pigeons don't sleep in their box unless they are nesting.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks charis i understood now..thanks for ur reply...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

sundar1986 said:


> thanks charis i understood now..thanks for ur reply...


Thank goodness!


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

i am sorry charis i didn't note ur previous reply


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's ok....


----------



## earlybird09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Charis said:


> Hello...Pigeons don't sleep in their box unless they are nesting.


Yelling? Really? Honestly where and how does that help?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

earlybird09 said:


> Yelling? Really? Honestly where and how does that help?



It helps because my post had been ignored and it was going on ...and on... and on all the while igniring the answer he needed. In fact...I was getting dizzy. I had to do SOMETHING to end the maddness.
I was heard, it turned out pleasant so I just can't imagine what *your* issue can be. Did you read the whole thread or did you miss my first post too?!


----------



## earlybird09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep believe me I read the entire thing. The only thing I have to say is that immaturity is a ugly thing, it is sad to see the way people treat others in order to make THEIR point clear. Maybe you need to put yourself in the peoples shoes that you yell at, I doubt you would be so calm and collect and not rude if someone yelled at you. Don't let your actions define the type of person you are.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

earlybird09 said:


> Yep believe me I read the entire thing. The only thing I have to say is that immaturity is a ugly thing, it is sad to see the way people treat others in order to make THEIR point clear. Maybe you need to put yourself in the peoples shoes that you yell at, I doubt you would be so calm and collect and not rude if someone yelled at you. Don't let your actions define the type of person you are.


how would anyone know one was "yelling" in a text? she just made the letters bigger so he would see it.... again. no yelling needed, and it worked, so move on.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

earlybird09 said:


> Yep believe me I read the entire thing. The only thing I have to say is that immaturity is a ugly thing, it is sad to see the way people treat others in order to make THEIR point clear. Maybe you need to put yourself in the peoples shoes that you yell at, I doubt you would be so calm and collect and not rude if someone yelled at you. Don't let your actions define the type of person you are.


Oh for Pete's Sake! Are you Brad by chance?


----------



## earlybird09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Charis said:


> Oh for Pete's Sake! Are you Brad by chance?


Nope! Name is Brant


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

seems theres always trouble stirring somewhere huh sharon whitney


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

dear all,
i think it's my mistake tat i didn't notice charis reply...so please let us don't argue anymore...i am sorry once again for my mistake


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

sundar1986 said:


> dear all,
> i think it's my mistake tat i didn't notice charis reply...so please let us don't argue anymore...i am sorry once again for my mistake




Not your fault. You don't need to apologize.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

it's k...thanks


----------



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

i have to put the birds in too. they like to sleep where they feel more secure


----------

